# Your favorite microbrew find



## Abbey Normal (Aug 15, 2005)

We were just in Maine, and happened upon a beer called SOB (Special Old Bitter Ale). Loved it! It is brewed and bottled at the Atlantic Brewing Company in Bar harbor, Maine. It's definitely my new fave. It does have a good bite to it, which I love in a beer.  

http://www.atlanticbrewing.com/


So what's your favorite beer find?


----------



## MissileMan (Aug 15, 2005)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> We were just in Maine, and happened upon a beer called SOB (Special Old Bitter Ale). Loved it! It is brewed and bottled at the Atlantic Brewing Company in Bar harbor, Maine. It's definitely my new fave. It does have a good bite to it, which I love in a beer.
> 
> http://www.atlanticbrewing.com/
> 
> ...



Same state...The Shipyard Brewing Co. makes an Old Thumper Ale...had a slight hint of apple in it...was really good


----------



## Annie (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not a big beer drinker, but do like the Honker's Ale:

http://gooseisland.com/beers/beers.html


----------



## pegwinn (Aug 16, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm not a big beer drinker, but do like the Honker's Ale:
> 
> http://gooseisland.com/beers/beers.html



I'm not big either, I barely top out at 200 lbs.  I don't have a favorite brand, but my all time favorite beer garden is just a few hours south of me.  They do thier own local brews at 500 gal a pop.  Consistently awesome.

http://www.yourbrewery.com/brewing.htm

When my MrBeer  grows up, it'll look like the website


----------



## Nuc (Aug 16, 2005)

Rogue Brewery out of Oregon. "Old Crustacean". It's powerful and tasty. And then of course the grandfather of American microbrews, Anchor Steam out of San Francisco. We have plenty of great beer here in Wisconsin (naturally). The best are Sprecher's, who make numerous beers, and Leinenkugel. That one may not be a pure microbrew anymore because it has been bought out by Miller.


----------



## Annie (Aug 17, 2005)

pegwinn said:
			
		

> I'm not big either, I barely top out at 200 lbs.  I don't have a favorite brand, but my all time favorite beer garden is just a few hours south of me.  They do thier own local brews at 500 gal a pop.  Consistently awesome.
> 
> http://www.yourbrewery.com/brewing.htm
> 
> When my MrBeer  grows up, it'll look like the website



Oh I love those copper dohickies! Same as Goose Island, which is also a great-simple but great, restaurant!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Aug 17, 2005)

My father, his best friend, and I used to be serious home brewers.  About 500 gallons per month.  We have some recipes that were freaking awesome.  Unfortunately Dad died, his friend has health problems, and it simply isn't a going concern anymore.  All of the equipment was sold by Dad's friend late last year.


----------



## Powerman (Aug 24, 2005)

Abita Amber made in Abita Louisiana is pretty good.  Probably one of the better Amber beers I've tasted.  There is some myth that if you come to Louisiana you have to try Dixie beer but it is just terrible when compared with the Abita products.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Nov 2, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this thread.

Full Sail Brewery in Hood River, OR, makes a great Amber Ale and Pale Ale.


----------



## Hop Head (Jan 7, 2009)

Almost anywhere you go in this great country you'll find some outstanding local beers.  If you're in the Kansas City area, try a bottle of any of the Boulevard Brewing "Smoke Stack Series" beers.  They come in 750ml (wine size) bottles, and they're all outstanding.  My personal favorite is the "Double-Wide IPA", which is an American Double IPA style of beer.  They're about $8 a bottle retail, and worth every penny.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 7, 2009)

Powerman said:


> Abita Amber made in Abita Louisiana is pretty good.  Probably one of the better Amber beers I've tasted.  There is some myth that if you come to Louisiana you have to try Dixie beer but it is just terrible when compared with the Abita products.



I have a 6-pack of Abita Pecan in my fridge right now.  Delish.


----------



## Annie (Jan 7, 2009)

pegwinn said:


> I'm not big either, I barely top out at 200 lbs.  I don't have a favorite brand, but my all time favorite beer garden is just a few hours south of me.  They do thier own local brews at 500 gal a pop.  Consistently awesome.
> 
> Fredericksburg Brewing Company
> 
> When my MrBeer  grows up, it'll look like the website



Well since someone decided to revive this old thread, thought I'd update the link:

Goose Island

Goose Island

The Christmas Beer was very good.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2009)

Iron City Beer is more of a regional brew, or at least it was, I'm not sure if it is still available in the PA area. Best commercial beer in the states, bar none. 

For micro-brews, Electric Beer at the Olde Time Saloon, Bisbee Arizona. Drank it every weekend when I was stationed out there.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Jan 8, 2009)

I've still got a lot of experimentation to do, but so far, I am really liking Sierra Nevada, from Chico, California.


----------



## editec (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm mostly a pilsner drinker.

Few micros seem to make pilsners because (I presume) the cost of making pilsners is too high to make sense for a micro.

Anyone have any suggestions about a micro-brewed pilsner?


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 8, 2009)

I found this recently:

Are You Worthy?

Not a great fan of the beer (maybe I'm just not worthy) but it makes a great gift for friends.


----------



## DavidS (Jan 8, 2009)

Brooklyn Brewery is excellent, they make an excellent Lagar. As is Bluepoint. Honestly, I think all of us should support these microbreweries in any way we can instead of buying Bud and Coors watered down bullshit.


----------



## Hop Head (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Honestly, I think all of us should support these microbreweries in any way we can instead of buying Bud and Coors watered down bullshit.



Amen!


----------



## Toro (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Rock, in Calgary.

Big Rock Brewery, Calgary, Alberta, Canada.

Generally, the choice of beers is pretty poor here in Tallahassee but I've discovered Sweetwater from Atlanta.  I wouldn't have thought they'd make a good beer in Georgia but I'm quite enjoying their pale and dark ales at the moment.

Sweetwater Brewery


----------



## Missourian (Jan 11, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Brooklyn Brewery is excellent, they make an excellent Lagar. As is Bluepoint. Honestly, I think all of us should support these microbreweries in any way we can instead of buying Bud and Coors watered down bullshit.




I got three words for ya *"Pabst...Blue...Ribbon"*

Great American Beer.

Charlie Papazian, president of the Brewers Association and one of the most prominent names in the world of beer and brewing, published the following tasting notes for Pabst Blue Ribbon in 2008: "A contrasting counterpoint of sharp texture and flowing sweetness is evident at the first sip of this historic brew. A slowly increasing hoppiness adds to the interplay of ingredients, while the texture smooths out by mid-bottle. The clear, pale-gold body is light and fizzy. Medium-bodied Blue Ribbon finishes with a dusting of malts and hops. A satisfying American classic and a Gold Medal winner at the 2006 Great American Beer Festival." 

365 Bottles of Beer for the Year Page-A-Day Calendar 2009: Main Description: $11.99: Workman Publishing Company​


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 12, 2009)

Missourian said:


> I got three words for ya *"Pabst...Blue...Ribbon"*
> 
> Great American Beer.



Carbonated piss, that is.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 12, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Carbonated piss, that is.




What ?!?!  You may want to consider taste bud replacement surgury.  


And why were you drinking piss to compare it too?   

That could be the problem right there.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 12, 2009)

Missourian said:


> What ?!?!  You may want to consider taste bud replacement surgury.
> 
> 
> And why were you drinking piss to compare it too?
> ...



It was Budweiser.

Why is American beer like making love in a canoe? Because it's fucking close to water.
The only exception is Sam Adams.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Jan 12, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> It was Budweiser.
> 
> Why is American beer like making love in a canoe? Because it's fucking close to water.
> The only exception is Sam Adams.


Sierra Nevada is an American beer.  It is fucking excellent.  Fat Tire is an American beer.  It is fucking excellent.  Budweiser is not really American.  It is European.


----------



## Toro (Jan 12, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> It was Budweiser.
> 
> Why is American beer like making love in a canoe? Because it's fucking close to water.
> The only exception is Sam Adams.



You haven't many American beers, then.  And I don't mean "cooking" beers like Bud or Miller.  There are hundreds of fantastic microbrews in America.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a micro in Colorado called Fat Tire that I think isn't bad.  Typically though, my experiences with obscure microbrews is that their flavoring has had TOO MUCH thought put into it, and it ruined it for me.

I just like a good brown lager.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 12, 2009)

Toro said:


> You haven't many American beers, then.  And I don't mean "cooking" beers like Bud or Miller.  There are hundreds of fantastic microbrews in America.



I did recently have a pumpkin ale at a local brewery and it was delicious.


----------



## FistyTheBadger (Jan 12, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> I did recently have a pumpkin ale at a local brewery and it was delicious.


Pumpkin ale sounds delicious alright.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 13, 2009)

FistyTheBadger said:


> Pumpkin ale sounds delicious alright.



It was served with a dusting of brown sugar on the rim.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 13, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> It was served with a dusting of brown sugar on the rim.



LOL.  Did you back it with a key-lime martini, with graham cracker crumbs on the rim too?  

A beer is supposed to just be a beer.  It's not supposed to come with accessories.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 13, 2009)

Paulie said:


> LOL.  Did you back it with a key-lime martini, with graham cracker crumbs on the rim too?
> 
> A beer is supposed to just be a beer.  It's not supposed to come with accessories.




The beer was good on its own but the sugar was the crowning touch.  Have you ever had lime beer or blueberry beer?  Those flavors are not part of the fermentation process - they're added just before the bottle is capped.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 13, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> The beer was good on its own but the sugar was the crowning touch.  Have you ever had lime beer or blueberry beer?  Those flavors are not part of the fermentation process - they're added just before the bottle is capped.



I know, I'm just screwing with you.  Never had lime or blueberry, but I do like Sam Adams Cherry Wheat.  I hear the draft is a lot better, but I haven't found a place near me that serves it.  I don't get out much these days anyway.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my personal favorites is Polygamy Porter, brewed by Squatter's Pub in Salt Lake.  An excellent porter, with nice coffee flavors in the aftertaste.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 13, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I know, I'm just screwing with you.  Never had lime or blueberry, but I do like Sam Adams Cherry Wheat.  I hear the draft is a lot better, but I haven't found a place near me that serves it.  I don't get out much these days anyway.



If you ever get the chance, get some Sam Adams Chocolate Bock beer (hard to find) and alternate sipping that and the cherry wheat beer and it you'll get the taste of a chocolate covered cherry.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 13, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> One of my personal favorites is Polygamy Porter, brewed by Squatter's Pub in Salt Lake.  An excellent porter, with nice coffee flavors in the aftertaste.



Has anyone here tried brewing their own beer?  I have with pretty good results.


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 13, 2009)

Another one to try:

Indian Wells Brewing Company | Lobotomy Bock

10.8% alcohol.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 13, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> If you ever get the chance, get some Sam Adams Chocolate Bock beer (hard to find) and alternate sipping that and the cherry wheat beer and it you'll get the taste of a chocolate covered cherry.



Yeah I've heard that.  In my local stores I've seen every Sam Adams except the chocolate.  I suppose I could have them order it for me.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 13, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Has anyone here tried brewing their own beer?  I have with pretty good results.



A buddy of mine made some good stuff he got from a home kit he bought at, believe it or not, a _dollar store_!

I've never tried doing it myself, personally.


----------



## Toro (Jan 13, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> If you ever get the chance, get some Sam Adams Chocolate Bock beer (hard to find)



I have a bottle of that in my fridge now.  Cost $14.  I wasn't going to buy it but some girl at the store convinced me to try it.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 3, 2009)

5stringJeff said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread.
> 
> Full Sail Brewery in Hood River, OR, makes a great Amber Ale and Pale Ale.



I had the Full Sail IPA before and was not impressed at all. I'm pretty sure I did not want to even finish the beer (but I did).



Hop Head said:


> Almost anywhere you go in this great country you'll find some outstanding local beers.  If you're in the Kansas City area, try a bottle of any of the Boulevard Brewing "Smoke Stack Series" beers.  They come in 750ml (wine size) bottles, and they're all outstanding.  My personal favorite is the "Double-Wide IPA", which is an American Double IPA style of beer.  They're about $8 a bottle retail, and worth every penny.



A friend of mine interned at Boulevard Brewing last year and he brought some of the beer back. I had the Wheat Beer and the Pale Ale I believe. They were both really good; if I saw them at the store I'd probably buy them.



DavidS said:


> Brooklyn Brewery is excellent, they make an excellent Lagar. As is Bluepoint. Honestly, I think all of us should support these microbreweries in any way we can instead of buying Bud and Coors watered down bullshit.



Brooklyn Beer is really good. The only one in recent memory that I've had, though, is the IPA and I liked it a lot.



FistyTheBadger said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > It was Budweiser.
> ...



Fat Tire is an excellent beer.



Paulie said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > The beer was good on its own but the sugar was the crowning touch.  Have you ever had lime beer or blueberry beer?  Those flavors are not part of the fermentation process - they're added just before the bottle is capped.
> ...



I'm not a big fan of the Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. Its very sweet. I've always said that its a beer that I could maybe have 1 of and then have to drink something else the rest of the night.



I don't know how popular it is in the rest of the country, but has anyone tried Landshark? Its a Florida beer which I think is owned by Jimmy Buffet. I has a similar taste to Corona, maybe a little more domestic. I got it a few times when it first came out, but I don't know if I'll ever buy it again. Its not bad, but its not anything too unique either. Maybe I'll get it sometime soon.

I've also had Key West Lager. It was horrible. I strongly recommend nobody ever get it. I had to force myself to drink the leftovers.

On a somewhat related note, has anyone toured any of the breweries? I've been to the Sam Adams one in Boston. It was really fun, they take you through the whole brewing process. The also have a hospitality room where everyone on your tour gets to try 3 or 4 of their beers. They tell you what to look for in a good beer (good smell, see through, etc.). You also get to keep an 8oz Sam Adams glass that they give you. If you ever go to Boston, I recommend doing that.

I've also done the Budweiser Factory tour in Jacksonville. The tour is pretty informative, and you get pretty close to the actual working machines. There is a part where they go through the company's history which is kind of boring (generally, we skip it now). You also get to view their bottling and packaging assembly line. I think this is the coolest part of out of both tours. You have an elevated view and get to see the whole process. Budweiser also has a hospitality room, but its more like a bar/restaurant seating area where you stay with your party. You get to have 2 of any of their beers and they make a lot more beers than you think.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

For real.. Boulevard beers are fucking great.



and, boycott Inbevweiser.  For real.


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 3, 2009)

Never been a fan of microbrews... most are trying for the weird, the "fru fru", or to take the beer taste out of beer


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

no way, dude.  Microbrews were the ORIGINAL method of crafting beer.


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> no way, dude.  Microbrews were the ORIGINAL method of crafting beer.



Not saying that basically every beer is a 'microbrew' when it is a company starting out...

But what microbrews are now are far from what it was when Rolling Rock or Coors started out...

It's now about the weirdness... hey, I know, let's add Kiwi Fruit to a beer, some Yuppie will drink it!  ... or if people like it hoppy, let's triple the hops til the average pallet can't stand it but they drink it for being different or shock value.. or let's make "Hempin' Ale" just because we can...

I've been to some brew pubs and things like that.. and I found a couple of the beers tolerable, but a vast majority horrible, and I think one that I actually thought was of pretty good quality (but not anything worth the $90 for a 1/4 keg to take home).... there are thousands of microbrews out there now.. I can go to the liquor store and probably see 2 new ones a month, with the 2 from the previous month that have disappeared from the shelves....

Basically I am sick of the microbrew kick.. and I don't prefer them one bit


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 3, 2009)

Have any of you been to Total Wine? They have a wide variety of different microbrews and foreign beers that you can buy individually. I love that place.


----------



## pegwinn (Feb 4, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > One of my personal favorites is Polygamy Porter, brewed by Squatter's Pub in Salt Lake.  An excellent porter, with nice coffee flavors in the aftertaste.
> ...



Yep I brew my own. Average ABV is in the 9.8-11.5 range. I mostly brew a German Weizenbier or a Canadian Ale. On page one of this thread I mentioned my favorite brewery and my Mr. Beer. I know that folks won't blieve it, but Mr. Beer is a really good kit for small batches. For larger batches you need to get the cooking set out and the stainless steel pots. Warning for those thinking about homebrew, DON'T USE ALUMINUM.



DiamondDave said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > no way, dude.  Microbrews were the ORIGINAL method of crafting beer.
> ...



I get it. But, I guess our tastes must be different. I look for brewpubs that actually live up to the name and brew thier own on site. In order to stay in business a lot of the wine style beers simply don't last except as a one-time run. If you are ever in central texas go to the place I linked to on page one of the thread. There is a heavy German influence in the color and taste of the beer they brew.

I finally tried the new Bud "American Ale". Ho Hum. For a Mass Produced Beer that has been fully cooked I still prefer MGD. It's like the McDonalds of domestic beer. Not a bad taste, Comfortable, Stable, and the same no matter where you go.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 4, 2009)

arrogant bastard ale....arrogant bastard ale - Google Search


----------



## Shogun (Feb 5, 2009)

oh damn I hate Miller products.  But, I hate Inbevweiser products even more.


Columbia has a place called the Flatbranch that brews it's own beer.  Pretty good stuff, actually.  However, they have a chille beer that is just god awful.  There was a mass produced bottle out not too long ago of some other chille beer.  horrible.

If you are into ordering beers online check out  

Ofallon Brewery | Ofallon Gold Beer | Micro Brewery | O fallon, Missouri


their pumpkin beer and smoked porter are quite tasty.




Welcome to the O'Fallon Brewery!  Our is a small manufacturing brewery located in St. Charles County, just north and west of St. Louis, Missouri.  Founded in January, 2000 by Fran and Tony Caradonna, the O'Fallon Brewery currently employ ten full-time and four part-time people.  In 2006 we brewed around 2600 barrels of beer...equivalent to about 35,000 cases. Our 15-barrel brewhouse produces small batches of beer that take about two weeks from brew-day to packaging-day and makes around 200 cases or 30 kegs. We hand-fill our 50 liter and 1/6 bbl kegs and hand-pack each case of 12 ounce bottles in four 6-packs. We brew four "everyday" beers, O'Fallon Gold, O'Fallon Wheat, O'Fallon 5-DAY IPA and O'Fallon Smoked Porter.  For fun we do a seasonal beer for each of the four major seasons:  O'Fallon Cherry Chocolate for winter, O'Fallon Blackberry Scottish for Spring, O'Fallon Wheach (peach-wheat) for summer, and O'Fallon Pumpkin Beer for the fall.

O&#8217;Fallon Unfiltered Wheat took the Bronze Medal in 2005 and O&#8217;Fallon Smoked Porter won a Gold Medal in 2004 at the Great American Beer Festival®!  For more information please see "Try our Beer." We sell our beer to retailers in Missouri and distributors in Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan and Wisconsin.  Please visit "Buy our Beer!" to learn where you can find our


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 10, 2009)

I was in New Hampshire/Vermont over the weekend and had a locally brewed beer called Switchback. It was very good and highly recommend anyone in the area to try it.


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2009)

I usually buy micro brew ales.  I rarely buy the fruit beers, though Belgian Lambics are fantastic.  The comparisons are not even close to the mass produced beer.  The quality is so much better.  Its like saying you don't like a filet from Ruth's Chris or Morton's and would rather have a Big Mac or a Whopper.  Yes, they are both beef but they don't compare.


----------



## anansi (May 2, 2009)

pegwinn said:


> Yep I brew my own. Average ABV is in the 9.8-11.5 range. I mostly brew a German Weizenbier or a Canadian Ale. On page one of this thread I mentioned my favorite brewery and my Mr. Beer. I know that folks won't blieve it, but Mr. Beer is a really good kit for small batches. For larger batches you need to get the cooking set out and the stainless steel pots. Warning for those thinking about homebrew, DON'T USE ALUMINUM.



Is Mr. Beer really that good? Have you tried their Ultimate Beer Kit?


----------



## YWN666 (May 3, 2009)

anansi said:


> pegwinn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I brew my own. Average ABV is in the 9.8-11.5 range. I mostly brew a German Weizenbier or a Canadian Ale. On page one of this thread I mentioned my favorite brewery and my Mr. Beer. I know that folks won't blieve it, but Mr. Beer is a really good kit for small batches. For larger batches you need to get the cooking set out and the stainless steel pots. Warning for those thinking about homebrew, DON'T USE ALUMINUM.
> ...



I've used Mr. Beer and it is good for those who don't want to get too much into the intricate details of the brewing process.  You can still brew some great beers with it but the variety will be limited to the beer mixes available (and there is a good selection of them).


----------



## anansi (May 4, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> anansi said:
> 
> 
> > pegwinn said:
> ...





thanks, dude! So I guess it's just safe to use especially for those who are new in brewing, right?


----------



## YWN666 (May 4, 2009)

anansi said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > anansi said:
> ...




Yes, it's a great starter kit.  If you catch the brewing bug, then you can advance to the more complicated equipment.

Just remember - don't add too much sugar during the carbonation phase or the plastic bottles will explode and you'll have a real mess.


----------



## anansi (May 8, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Yes, it's a great starter kit.  If you catch the brewing bug, then you can advance to the more complicated equipment.
> 
> Just remember - don't add too much sugar during the carbonation phase or the plastic bottles will explode and you'll have a real mess.




whoa! good thing you told me that! i don't wanna get discouraged by having this kind of mess. 

thanks for the tips!


----------



## brewerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

no1tovote4 said:


> My father, his best friend, and I used to be serious home brewers.  About 500 gallons per month.  We have some recipes that were freaking awesome.  Unfortunately Dad died, his friend has health problems, and it simply isn't a going concern anymore.  All of the equipment was sold by Dad's friend late last year.



WOW!

I couldnt imagine pumping out 500 gallons a month. I have trouble with 15.

Any advice to impart upon my novice beer brewing ass?


I'm a huge fan of Lienenkugels.

Rogue isnt too bad either, along with Fat Tire. 

When I go get my brewing supplies I usually pick a beer thats unknown to me at random, with mixed results.

Out of pure curiousity, I once bought a bottle of a 16% ABV brew. It damn near like drinking friggin whiskey. I struggled to get through the bottle. I wish I remembered the name.


----------



## justabubba (Jun 4, 2009)

currently, this one:





the best ever, dilworth porter.  but the brewer was a terrible business man and let go of the small brew pub to operate a large one - which soon crashed and burned


----------



## YWN666 (Jun 4, 2009)

brewerboy said:


> no1tovote4 said:
> 
> 
> > My father, his best friend, and I used to be serious home brewers.  About 500 gallons per month.  We have some recipes that were freaking awesome.  Unfortunately Dad died, his friend has health problems, and it simply isn't a going concern anymore.  All of the equipment was sold by Dad's friend late last year.
> ...



Isn't there a legal limit on the amount that an individual can brew in a year?


----------



## Ike (Jun 4, 2009)

Here in Houston there is a pretty good Microbrewery called Saint Arnold. They're the largest craft brewery in Texas. 

They have tours every saturday, where you pay $5 and get to drink fresh, locally-brewed beer. It's become quite a culture, with the same group of people showing up pretty much every weekend.


----------



## Toro (Jun 4, 2009)

We here in north Florida have a poor selection of microbreweries but I have found a good one - SweetWater in Atlanta.  When you think of Georgia, "beer" usually isn't the first thing that comes to mind.  But I must say, I am fairly impressed by their products.


----------

